
Covid-19: Google and Apple Reveal More Intriguing Details of Contact-Tracing - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2020/04/14/covid-19-google-and-apple-reveal-more-intriguing-details-of-contact-tracing/#43fb2eb03d20
======
samizdis
> _Tiny messages get beaconed out and the phone that is listening has a
> hardware filter so it only wakes the phone in the background if a beacon
> with the matching ID comes in._

Can anyone explain what a "hardware filter" is in this context, please?

